# Aggression shown towards counselors at camp bow wow



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello all, 
My name is Alex and my boy's name is Brutus. We had a little incident today at the dog day camp we bring him to.
Upon my arrival today the manager came out and told me about an incident that happened with Brutus. She said that he got out of the play yard when he wasn't supposed to and when they went to get him he started growling and showing his teeth. She said that he ran up front and when they tried to leash him that he tried to jump on them and started barking and growling. They were able to get him in to a kennel and they closed it. Every time they would walk by or tried to give him food or treats he would jump on the kennel and start growling at them. when I arrived they couldn't get him to come out so I had to go back and get him. When the counselor tried to open the gate he started barking and growling at them. When I slowly approached and he realized it was me he started crying. I let him out and he ran straight to me and hid. when the counselors tried to come by us he started barking and growling. He started to bark and growl at them when one counselor came close to me. I got him in to the car and went back to talk to them. They told me that it all started when one of the dogs in isolation got out and they had to grab him quickly because they didn't want Brutus to get hurt. I think that scared him enough to where he was afraid of the person who tried to put him in the pen. Brutus has never been like that towards people or anyone. The important thing was that no one got hurt. I checked him when we got home and everything seems fine. He was happy this morning so I am not sure exactly what set him off. When I went to drop him off he seemed like he didn't want to be there and that he was ready to go home the moment we walked in. Something tells me that something bad happened the last time we brought him and he knew it wasn't a safe place. Any advice on what I should look for or what could be the possible problem would help. My gut is telling me something happened before and he is now scared to go over there but the way they were talking nothing did. 
P.s-- I should note 
Yesterday he was fine around other people. We went to the dog park and he was completely fine being there with other dogs and new people that were there. 

I am just scared and confused... I don't want this to turn into a problem to where I will have to put him to sleep because he is to aggressive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

How old is the puppy?


----------



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

He is going to be 2 years old on Monday ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

He is cuddled up next to me trying to share his bone with me so I know it has nothing to do with me or my fiancé 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I wouldn't take the dog back there. Maybe they tried to catch him and kicked him or stepped on his foot. Anyway the dog was most likely injured, hurt by the people there. 

If this is totally out of the blue, and up to now he has been good with people and dogs.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well firstly dogs don't get aggressive cause he was grabbed to stop him getting hurt that type reaction says something more sinister went on my dog wouldn't be going back there if reacting like this then definitely something not right and for your dog to run and hide behind you says that dog was terrified you sure he hasn't been hit or something 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

Do not take him back there. Someone there was bad to him, he is telling you he is afraid of the people whi hurt him


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Alessandra Todaro said:


> They told me that it all started when one of the dogs in isolation got out and they had to grab him quickly because they didn't want Brutus to get hurt.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This sentence alone tells me that more happened then they are telling you. I suspect Brutus was attacked by the dog in isolation. I suspect they had to pull them apart. Two dogs can fight like all get out and you may not find any external injuries. I would hate to think of what they might have done to both dogs trying to break up the fight. I suspect that it really scared Brutus. 

Based on their inability to contain dogs in isolation and based on the fact they had to chase Brutus down, I wouldn't leave my dog there again. 

I would try to look more closely for any injuries.  Dog fights don't always result in huge gapping wounds.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Alessandra Todaro said:


> He is cuddled up next to me trying to share his bone with me so I know it has nothing to do with me or my fiancé
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Curious why you'd think it had something to do with his family, maybe I misread the story..

Sounds like he got scared or hurt and doesn't trust the people there anymore, I'd try another place! Good luck! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

The reason I said it had nothing to do with at home was because they were questioning me to see if we spank him or if anything happened at home they needed to know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

We do not spank at our home! I don't believe in spanking a dog when they have been bad. Now over there I don't know what happened. We are going tomorrow to talk to the counselor and view the video footage from yesterday. If something happened I am going to find out right away and they can bet it will not be nice


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so they video? That's great, I would want to see that if I were you..

I have found with a couple of my dogs, not doggy daycare, but went to a training place that Masi, would avoid entering like the plague Had some negative incidents and would not go in to willingly I changed training places , big difference, she loves it, gladly goes in


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would not take my dog back there. Videos be hanged. I just wouldn't do it. And why would you think you would have to put your dog down because he is telling you he hates this place now? Do you have to leave him at day care every day?


----------



## Midnight12 (Jan 6, 2012)

I would never trust them, whatever happened might not even show up in the video and could have been going on for sometime now. Your dog is trying to tell you the best he can, since he can't talk.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My dog would not be going back there. He's telling you he's scared and there is a reason.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Listen to your dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to repeat and emphasize...LISTEN TO YOUR DOG. Video be darned, just LiSTEN TO YOUR DOG.


----------



## Alessandra Todaro (Jan 23, 2013)

I should have listened and known..... He is irritable bowls so when he gets excited he has to go bad. That's what I thought it was and I left him there to be stressed out and miserable. They didn't even call me when the problem happened....they let him sit there like that all day and I had no idea. I won't ever be going back there again. And no I don't bring him I just dropped him off so he could play and have a good day while I was studying. Lesson learned ... I feel extremely guilty for not just taking him home right then and there 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

He'll forgive you Did you see this on the video?


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Which state was this one in? I was thinking of boarding my puppy there, once he has all his shots, so he gets some exposure in case I ever need to board him in the future.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

When you board a dog with people that have a clue it can show up there with behaviors like that towards everyone outside the family and by the time you get it back it will at the very least not be showing that to the staff.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

I believe because our pups can't talk, they "show" us so many times what they are feeling.
Funny, there was a camp bow wow here where I live.
We boarded our 9 yr old dobie there while we went on our first cruise. He was not himself for WEEKS after spending 5 days there. This was the last time we went on vacation or boarded him anywhere. It was like he was lost mentally. He couldn't walk for a few days when he got home. We never found out what happened to him. Whenever called to ask, they said he just didn't socialize much, laid in his cage and didn't move around the 5 days he was there.

Previous to this boarder we used to take our 2 boys to a family run boarding place. This was a place in someone's home.
They had lots of land, great runs, and warm places for them to sleep.
Our boys would practically RUN from our car to them. I believe they were treated so well the dogs hated to leave and looked forward to being there. It "showed" in their behavior.
sadly these great people decided to retire., hence the move to camp bow wow.

I agree with everyone else. Listen to your pup.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

i know a few people who've taken pups to camp bow bow... i havent heard a lot of good things honestly...


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Definitely listen to your dog. My dog tells me if he likes a place of not by how he acts when I pick him up. If he goes back and noses the person, he likes it there. If he comes and hides behind me when picked up I dont take him back there no matter how good other reviews are.

Theres a camp Bow Wow in Southern California. We only went once. Dexter did not like it and he also tried to hump my maltipoo when he got home from his first day. A double No No. Petsmart (another commercial day camp) has worked for us though. We switch between that one and a private ran day camp (with limited hours and farther away)because Dexter loves the staff at both. If he ever shows me hes not happy there I wouldnt take him back.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

if you payed for more days than u used make sure you get that money back


----------

